
Andrew Morrow: Multi-Threaded CoreData Done Right [vimeo] - rubyn00bie
https://vimeo.com/106877641
======
rubyn00bie
Here's a link to the project code on Github:

[https://github.com/doubleencore/360iDev_CoreData_2014](https://github.com/doubleencore/360iDev_CoreData_2014)

